# got an outdoor aquarium



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

this is a tank somone was going to throw away, it had a crack in it but I patched it with a piece of lexan on the inside. I was just going to test it to see if it would hold water but im kind of thinking it looks good outside. so if this was your tank (44 gallons) what would you put in it? nothing exencive though


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

how about some small ciclids


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

how about a big oscar?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mattmatt123 said:


> how about a big oscar?


 not in that tank









Tanks like that work great for small cichlid comunitys. Maybe a few angelfish, a couple rams, a firemouth, and other small cichlids. that tank would also work great for a single semi agressive or agressive cichlid like a severum, salvini, jack dempsey, and convicts. You could also have a bunch of bottom feeders like synodontis catfish, raphael catfish, pictus catfish, etc. there is alot of stuff that would work great for that tank


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Put a shoal of exodons in thast bad boy!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

how warm does it get? where is the tank located? you DO NOT want it in sunlight!! this will cook the tank to well over 90*.

is it in the shade all day? even 20 mins of direct sunlight will kill anything in there.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

get a load of texas holey rock, and out some nice shell dwelling cichlids in.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the tank is outside... NOT inside.

why is everyone recomending tropical fish? Think people.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

it depends where u live peacock temps in my outdoor ponds dont go above 86 in the day... unless ur talkin about the glass acting as a magnifying glass and literally frying the fish....i dont get what ur saying please explain

ps.i kno ur accurate u always r!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Endlers or gupies and a pair of Ancistrus Plecos toss ina few live plant for good meashure. You will have a million of each by fall! with zero mataince.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Peacock said:


> the tank is outside... NOT inside.
> 
> why is everyone recomending tropical fish? Think people.


 yeah!

listen to this man.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> the tank is outside... NOT inside.
> 
> why is everyone recomending tropical fish? Think people.


 what would you suggest for it then, peacock??


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Since it is outside, I would put an oranda goldfish and a lionhead goldfish in there..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Since it is outside, I would put an oranda goldfish and a lionhead goldfish in there..


 I thought gold fish did not do too well in warm water.

would a couple of sunfish work in there?? those are agressive and look great


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Most people dont know it..but goldfish actually do better in warmer waters. They get less diseases.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Most people dont know it..but goldfish actually do better in warmer waters. They get less diseases.


 very true. 95% of the fancy goldfish sold in the USA come from Asia, where they farm breed these goldfish in large outdoor ponds in tropical temps.

Ponds in direct sunlight will get very warm aswell, unless its a large volume of water. Most lakes have a "warm layer" when the sun is out. the top 3 feet will be dramticaly warmer then the rest of the water.

the sun will literally cook the tank.

I recomend some baby Sunfish or perch.. the tank is out side and is probly NOT warm. so tropical fish will not do well.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

goldfish can cope in temperatures from 0c to 100c for a short while that is. their optimum temp is tropical as the originate from warm water in asia. but goldies may get too big, fancy goldies may not.
why not get some bettas, like 15 female and one male or sumthin.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> goldfish can cope in temperatures from 0c to 100c for a short while that is. their optimum temp is tropical as the originate from warm water in asia. but goldies may get too big, fancy goldies may not.
> why not get some bettas, like 15 female and one male or sumthin.


 bettas live in extremely warm water...

anywhere from 78-90*

why is it so damn hard to understand that his tank is outdoors and will probly be lower then 60*..........


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

bettas can live in cold water, not freezing but around 60, people keep the succesfully in vases which are unheated and the water is around 55-60, 
bettas are an option


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> bettas can live in cold water, not freezing but around 60, people keep the succesfully in vases which are unheated and the water is around 55-60,
> bettas are an option


 who keeps their house temp at 55-60?

also, most of these people who "keep" bettas in jars dont know jack sh*t about fish.. like that little betta you see in the jar at some ones office.. these people know nothing and end up replacing the betta every couple weaks after it dies.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> also, most of these people who "keep" bettas in jars dont know jack sh*t about fish.. like that little betta you see in the jar at some ones office.. these people know nothing and end up replacing the betta every couple weaks after it dies.


You're right about people quickly killing their bettas. I once worked for a firm where a director bought each of the managers a betta in a fish bowl with some kind of plant on top. The bettas all quickly died.

The managers were all afraid that killing the director's fish would reflect poorly on them. It was almost comedic to watch the managers scramble to buy blue-colored bettas to keep replacing the ones that died.

Since Nitro lives in Mass., it certainly can't be a permanent outdoor tank. I would just use it to grow algae and snails to feed pufferfish. Or maybe you can give your indoor fish vacations outside during warm weather.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i have known 3 people to have kept bettas in cold water and they have lived for 2 years i think, one died after 6 months but that could have been due tosomehting else. all im saying is that bettas could be done.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

NOTHING!
move it indoors.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i have known 3 people to have kept bettas in cold water and they have lived for 2 years i think, one died after 6 months but that could have been due tosomehting else. all im saying is that bettas could be done.


 bettas should live much longer then 2 years.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Lots of fish do better outdoors than indoors,

Try your hand at something really
unusual, If you can get them, throw some Pupfish in there, I keep my 
_Cyprinodon Longidorsalis _outdoors in full sunlight with temps around 98 average
for a few hours, and then down to 65 at night,

No problem at all, water needs to be brackish and specially prepared
but it's not to difficult to do, Fish eat mostly algea which you will get lots of,
and only need ocassional additional feeding.

Orange-spot sunfish _Lepomis humilis _could also work very well
as well as a number of other Native species.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

My bettas tank is right next to my window and its water gets really cold in the winter. I have had him for over 2 years now and have had no problems.....


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

throw some goldfish in there, too bad koi get so damn big... what if there were dwarf koi?? or are those just small goldfish??? either way, i say some medium sized goldfish or something


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Lots of fish do better outdoors than indoors,
> 
> Try your hand at something really
> unusual, If you can get them, throw some Pupfish in there, I keep my
> ...


 good recomendations!!!!!

pupfish kick ass.....


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

all of these are great ideas, but it looks like its not going to happen. the tank hald water for a couple days then cracked right up to the top. I was hopeing I could save it with my patch. only a new pane of glass will help now.

anyone want a free lizzard tank


----------

